# Tâm Sự Về Đôi Mắt Kiếng



## mifa (4 Tháng sáu 2015)

Các chị  ơi, em bị cận thị nặng lắm những 10 độ kia, lại còn bị loạn nữa làm ảnh hưởng đến công việc và cuộc sống rất là nhiều, nhất là khi em mới lập gia đình và sinh con. Nghĩ tới là lại đau lòng, mẹ chồng em từ lúc em mới về nhà đã không thích em ra mặt nói bóng nói gió nào là đeo kính làm gì muốn giả tri thức hay sao, mà mọi người biết đấy cận 10 độ mà có thể bổ kính ra thì chắc là thế giới này không cần ai phải đeo kính nữa, chồng em lại chẳng mấy khi nói vào cho vợ. Thiệt tình khổ hết sức. Tính đi bắn mắt mà giờ không biết bắn ở đâu tốt ??? Chị nào biết chỉ cho em với.


----------



## mebemeo (4 Tháng sáu 2015)

_Uh bạn đi bắn đi cho khỏe chứ mẹ chồng nàng dâu mệt lắm._[DOUBLEPOST=1433387705][/DOUBLEPOST]Giống như mình nè cũng bị cái vụ mắt kiếng ai cũng nói mình dã bộ tri thức. Học không tới đâu mà bề đặt đeo kiếng.Hixhix


----------



## ngabp (4 Tháng sáu 2015)

em co the ban mat o dien bien phu truoc gio nghe noi mat la dien bien phu ah em.Co gang len em nhe. Cuoc song luon la the.[DOUBLEPOST=1433388189][/DOUBLEPOST]Cuoc song it co ai co duoc su nhu y khi chung ta lap gia dinh het em ah.Chi chi biet chuc em se vuot qua moi kho khan thui.><><


----------



## zinhvinh (4 Tháng sáu 2015)

Bệnh viện mắt Phương Nam cũng được đó bạn! Hôm trước em bắn mắt ở đó cũng ok về hết cận khỏe ge. Khỏi sợ khi ra đường mà gặp trời mưa.haha
​[DOUBLEPOST=1433389570][/DOUBLEPOST]Ah quên nó nằm ở điện biên phủ đó nha bạn!@@​[DOUBLEPOST=1433389628][/DOUBLEPOST]=))=))=))=))=))
=))=))=))=))=))=))=))=))


----------



## ongty (4 Tháng sáu 2015)

Trời mưa thì mặc trời mưa
Phải mía cốc ốc chị đây mới thèm!​)=))=)))=))=)))


----------



## nhuly (4 Tháng sáu 2015)

Ẹc làm thơ nữa chứ.Potay pochan[DOUBLEPOST=1433391893][/DOUBLEPOST]Ẹc làm thơ nữa chứ potay pochan


----------



## mifa (5 Tháng sáu 2015)

Uh cám ơn các chị các bạn nha! Anh chị nào cho em thêm góp ý nha. Bắn đâu chất lượng đây. Em cũng thấy hơi sợ sợ


----------



## mebemeo (5 Tháng sáu 2015)

Bệnh viện mắt Phương Nam đó bạn. Nghe nói kĩ thuật cao bắn ok lắm.


----------



## ngabp (5 Tháng sáu 2015)

Uh mắt phuong nam ok do ban. Nghe noi co kỹ thuat cao gì nhân viên nói chuyện hay mà ngọt nữa.


----------



## ongty (5 Tháng sáu 2015)

Nó nằm ở đâu ngabp chỉ mình đi. Đang cần đi bắn nè bạn=D>=D>


----------



## nhuly (5 Tháng sáu 2015)

360 Điện Biên Phủ P11, Q10, TP.HCM( gần bệnh vện Bình Dân)


----------



## mifa (5 Tháng sáu 2015)

Nó ở đâu vậy ????????????????????????????????/


----------



## mifa (5 Tháng sáu 2015)

Trich Dẫn: "Uh mắt phuong nam ok do ban. Nghe noi co kỹ thuat cao gì nhân viên nói chuyện hay mà ngọt nữa. "
Có thật hok bạn.


----------



## nhuly (5 Tháng sáu 2015)

mifa đã viết:


> Uh cám ơn các chị các bạn nha! Anh chị nào cho em thêm góp ý nha. Bắn đâu chất lượng đây. Em cũng thấy hơi sợ sợ


sợ thì sợ, nhưng tốt nhất vẫn nên đi mới tốt


----------



## mifa (8 Tháng sáu 2015)

ai biết


ngabp đã viết:


> Uh mắt phuong nam ok do ban. Nghe noi co kỹ thuat cao gì nhân viên nói chuyện hay mà ngọt nữa.


Bạn đâu rồi sao không trả lời gì hết vậy ??? Chốn luôn rồi phải hok ta háha


----------



## nhuly (9 Tháng sáu 2015)

ngabp đã viết:


> Uh mắt phuong nam ok do ban. Nghe noi co kỹ thuat cao gì nhân viên nói chuyện hay mà ngọt nữa.


Ngọt như đường cát, mát như đường phèn, mai túi 3 rang mang theo mà đựng luôn. há há[DOUBLEPOST=1433819107][/DOUBLEPOST]





mebemeo đã viết:


> _Uh bạn đi bắn đi cho khỏe chứ mẹ chồng nàng dâu mệt lắm._[DOUBLEPOST=1433387705][/DOUBLEPOST]Giống như mình nè cũng bị cái vụ mắt kiếng ai cũng nói mình dã bộ tri thức. Học không tới đâu mà bề đặt đeo kiếng.Hixhix


Ly đánh giá cao nội dung của bạn. iu quá si


----------



## ongty (9 Tháng sáu 2015)

nhuly đã viết:


> Ẹc làm thơ nữa chứ.Potay pochan[DOUBLEPOST=1433391893][/DOUBLEPOST]Ẹc làm thơ nữa chứ potay pochan


Thơ con cóc hay phải hok Ly!#######################


----------



## zinhvinh (9 Tháng sáu 2015)

mebemeo đã viết:


> _Uh bạn đi bắn đi cho khỏe chứ mẹ chồng nàng dâu mệt lắm._[DOUBLEPOST=1433387705][/DOUBLEPOST]Giống như mình nè cũng bị cái vụ mắt kiếng ai cũng nói mình dã bộ tri thức. Học không tới đâu mà bề đặt đeo kiếng.Hixhix


Tui cũng y chang bạn luôn. Về quê lúc nào cũng bị nói này nói nọ. Riết rồi cũng quen kệ họ[DOUBLEPOST=1433820690,1433820256][/DOUBLEPOST]=))=))=))=))=))=))=))=))=))=))=))=))=))=))=))=)):-/:-/;:|:|>>:-s:-sb-)x-(x-(x-(#:-s
>>>>>


----------



## ngabp (9 Tháng sáu 2015)

ongty đã viết:


> Nó nằm ở đâu ngabp chỉ mình đi. Đang cần đi bắn nè bạn=D>=D>


360 Dien Bien Phu P11, Q10, TP.HCM[DOUBLEPOST=1433821271][/DOUBLEPOST]





ongty đã viết:


> Trời mưa thì mặc trời mưa
> Phải mía cốc ốc chị đây mới thèm!​)=))=)))=))=)))


Bạn làm thơ tui mới nhớ hồi còn học THCS có con nhỏ thích tui. Cũng làm bài thơ giống giống bạn tặng tui. Mà lúc đó khờ quá có biết cái gì đâu. Nghĩ lại cũng tiếc thiệt.[DOUBLEPOST=1433821387,1433821038][/DOUBLEPOST]





ngabp đã viết:


> em co the ban mat o dien bien phu truoc gio nghe noi mat la dien bien phu ah em.Co gang len em nhe. Cuoc song luon la the.[DOUBLEPOST=1433388189][/DOUBLEPOST]Cuoc song it co ai co duoc su nhu y khi chung ta lap gia dinh het em ah.Chi chi biet chuc em se vuot qua moi kho khan thui.><><





mebemeo đã viết:


> _Uh bạn đi bắn đi cho khỏe chứ mẹ chồng nàng dâu mệt lắm._[DOUBLEPOST=1433387705][/DOUBLEPOST]Giống như mình nè cũng bị cái vụ mắt kiếng ai cũng nói mình dã bộ tri thức. Học không tới đâu mà bề đặt đeo kiếng.Hixhix


Bạn đi bắn đi. Đừng để như tui tan nát hết rồi mới lo thì....hjxhjc


----------



## mebemeo (9 Tháng sáu 2015)

Chi phí có đắt không. Có an toàn không! Đang cảm thấy lo lắng


----------



## mifa (9 Tháng sáu 2015)

Mifa cám ơn các cô, các chị và các bạn đã an ủi cũng như có lời khuyên hay cho mifa. Mifa không biết nói gì hơn bằng lời cám ơn chân thành nhất. Mong rằng may mắn sẽ đến với Mifa và các cô, các chị và các bạn. Chúc cả nhà 1 ngày vui vẻ và thật hạnh phúc!


----------



## mifa (10 Tháng sáu 2015)

Mifa không biết sao nữa đây!huhu. Chắc chết cho xong quá.(


----------



## zinhvinh (10 Tháng sáu 2015)

ngabp đã viết:


> 360 Dien Bien Phu P11, Q10, TP.HCM[DOUBLEPOST=1433821271][/DOUBLEPOST]
> Bạn làm thơ tui mới nhớ hồi còn học THCS có con nhỏ thích tui. Cũng làm bài thơ giống giống bạn tặng tui. Mà lúc đó khờ quá có biết cái gì đâu. Nghĩ lại cũng tiếc thiệt.[DOUBLEPOST=1433821387,1433821038][/DOUBLEPOST]
> 
> Bạn đi bắn đi. Đừng để như tui tan nát hết rồi mới lo thì....hjxhjc


Tan nát đời con gái luôn rồi! Đau lòng quá đi hjhj[DOUBLEPOST=1433904400][/DOUBLEPOST]Đep trai thì mặc đẹp trai
Phải mía cốc ổi tiểu thư mới cười!
=))=))=))=))=))=))=))=))[DOUBLEPOST=1433904497][/DOUBLEPOST]





mifa đã viết:


> Mifa không biết sao nữa đây!huhu. Chắc chết cho xong quá.(


Sao cháng đời vậy mifa. Còn trẻ cuộc đời còn dài mà sao chết được. Chiều ra công viên chạy bộ xả stress đi.


----------



## mebemeo (10 Tháng sáu 2015)

mebemeo đã viết:


> Bệnh viện mắt Phương Nam đó bạn. Nghe nói kĩ thuật cao bắn ok lắm.


Vừa rồi nhỏ cháu mình đi bắn ở đây. Nhìn chung cũng được nhưng có khuyết điểm chỗ để xe hơi nhỏ hôm bữa vào gửi xe mà đông thấy sợ.


----------



## ngabp (10 Tháng sáu 2015)

ongty đã viết:


> Nó nằm ở đâu ngabp chỉ mình đi. Đang cần đi bắn nè bạn=D>=D>


Ở đối diện bệnh viện Bình Dân đó! Xin lỗi vì mấy hôm nay bận quá nên trả lời bạn chậm nha.


----------



## nhuly (11 Tháng sáu 2015)

mifa đã viết:


> Các chị  ơi, em bị cận thị nặng lắm những 10 độ kia, lại còn bị loạn nữa làm ảnh hưởng đến công việc và cuộc sống rất là nhiều, nhất là khi em mới lập gia đình và sinh con. Nghĩ tới là lại đau lòng, mẹ chồng em từ lúc em mới về nhà đã không thích em ra mặt nói bóng nói gió nào là đeo kính làm gì muốn giả tri thức hay sao, mà mọi người biết đấy cận 10 độ mà có thể bổ kính ra thì chắc là thế giới này không cần ai phải đeo kính nữa, chồng em lại chẳng mấy khi nói vào cho vợ. Thiệt tình khổ hết sức. Tính đi bắn mắt mà giờ không biết bắn ở đâu tốt ??? Chị nào biết chỉ cho em với.


Cố gắng lên nha bạn! Cuộc sống sống để vừa lòng hết đâu có dễ đâu mifa.hic


----------



## mifa (12 Tháng sáu 2015)

Sao hok thấy trả lời mifa vây ngabp ???


----------



## mebemeo (12 Tháng sáu 2015)

zinhvinh đã viết:


> Bệnh viện mắt Phương Nam cũng được đó bạn! Hôm trước em bắn mắt ở đó cũng ok về hết cận khỏe ge. Khỏi sợ khi ra đường mà gặp trời mưa.haha
> ​[DOUBLEPOST=1433389570][/DOUBLEPOST]
> Ah quên nó nằm ở điện biên phủ đó nha bạn!@@​[DOUBLEPOST=1433389628][/DOUBLEPOST]=))=))=))=))=))
> =))=))=))=))=))=))=))=))


ok đó bạn! Thấy hay đó@@


----------



## nhuly (13 Tháng sáu 2015)

mebemeo đã viết:


> Bệnh viện mắt Phương Nam đó bạn. Nghe nói kĩ thuật cao bắn ok lắm.





mebemeo đã viết:


> Bệnh viện mắt Phương Nam đó bạn. Nghe nói kĩ thuật cao bắn ok lắm.


Uh thấy cũng ok đó. Nghe trên báo đăng máy móc mới an toàn!


----------



## ongty (13 Tháng sáu 2015)

mebemeo đã viết:


> Bệnh viện mắt Phương Nam đó bạn. Nghe nói kĩ thuật cao bắn ok lắm.


Hôm bữa có vào đây đo độ cắt kính. Thấy máy móc ok. Mà vê hok có tăng độ như lúc trước. lúc trước cứ 6 tháng ra đo là tăng thêm 0,5 độ. Bây giờ nằm im ge 1 chỗ luôn 5độ chẳn.@@


----------



## mebemeo (13 Tháng sáu 2015)

ngabp đã viết:


> Uh mắt phuong nam ok do ban. Nghe noi co kỹ thuat cao gì nhân viên nói chuyện hay mà ngọt nữa.


Qua đào tạo hết rồi sao mà nói chuyện hok hay được bà con![DOUBLEPOST=1434164838][/DOUBLEPOST]





ongty đã viết:


> Hôm bữa có vào đây đo độ cắt kính. Thấy máy móc ok. Mà vê hok có tăng độ như lúc trước. lúc trước cứ 6 tháng ra đo là tăng thêm 0,5 độ. Bây giờ nằm im ge 1 chỗ luôn 5độ chẳn.@@


Ẹc Ông Ty 5 độ luôn. Tui có 3 độ là muốn hết thấy đường rồi. 5 độ mà ra đường rơi mắt kiếng chắc chết quá ta.


----------



## ongty (13 Tháng sáu 2015)

mebemeo đã viết:


> Bệnh viện mắt Phương Nam đó bạn. Nghe nói kĩ thuật cao bắn ok lắm.


Máy mới mà lúc nào cũng tốt. Vài năm nữa thì lạc hậu tiếp ah


----------



## nhuly (15 Tháng sáu 2015)

zinhvinh đã viết:


> Bệnh viện mắt Phương Nam cũng được đó bạn! Hôm trước em bắn mắt ở đó cũng ok về hết cận khỏe ge. Khỏi sợ khi ra đường mà gặp trời mưa.haha
> ​[DOUBLEPOST=1433389570][/DOUBLEPOST]
> Ah quên nó nằm ở điện biên phủ đó nha bạn!@@​[DOUBLEPOST=1433389628][/DOUBLEPOST]=))=))=))=))=))
> =))=))=))=))=))=))=))=))


Điện Biên Phủ có nhiều bệnh viện mắt lắm bạn Zinhvinh. Bán nói chỗ nào vậy??? Nói vậy sao biết cái nào đây. Thật là đau lòng quá đi ah!#$$%%[DOUBLEPOST=1434332835][/DOUBLEPOST]





mebemeo đã viết:


> Qua đào tạo hết rồi sao mà nói chuyện hok hay được bà con![DOUBLEPOST=1434164838][/DOUBLEPOST]
> Ẹc Ông Ty 5 độ luôn. Tui có 3 độ là muốn hết thấy đường rồi. 5 độ mà ra đường rơi mắt kiếng chắc chết quá ta.


5 độ Ông Tỵ nên đeo 1 cái sợ dây vào cổ như đeo dây chuyền vậy đó, khỏi sợ bị giật dây chuyền.hjhj


----------



## ongty (15 Tháng sáu 2015)

nhuly đã viết:


> Điện Biên Phủ có nhiều bệnh viện mắt lắm bạn Zinhvinh. Bán nói chỗ nào vậy??? Nói vậy sao biết cái nào đây. Thật là đau lòng quá đi ah!#$$%%[DOUBLEPOST=1434332835][/DOUBLEPOST]
> 5 độ Ông Tỵ nên đeo 1 cái sợ dây vào cổ như đeo dây chuyền vậy đó, khỏi sợ bị giật dây chuyền.hjhj


Ẹc chọc ông tỵ nữa chứ! Ông Tỵ quánh bây h


----------



## zinhvinh (15 Tháng sáu 2015)

nhuly đã viết:


> Điện Biên Phủ có nhiều bệnh viện mắt lắm bạn Zinhvinh. Bán nói chỗ nào vậy??? Nói vậy sao biết cái nào đây. Thật là đau lòng quá đi ah!#$$%%[DOUBLEPOST=1434332835][/DOUBLEPOST]
> 5 độ Ông Tỵ nên đeo 1 cái sợ dây vào cổ như đeo dây chuyền vậy đó, khỏi sợ bị giật dây chuyền.hjhj


 Ở Bệnh viện mắt KTC Phương Nam 360 Điện Biên Phủ P11, Q10, TP.HCM đó Nhuly


----------



## ngabp (15 Tháng sáu 2015)

zinhvinh đã viết:


> Ở Bệnh viện mắt KTC Phương Nam 360 Điện Biên Phủ P11, Q10, TP.HCM đó Nhuly


Chỗ mình nói đó mấy bạn. Đang có chương trình khuyến mãi bắn lasik gì đó. Các bạn đến bệnh viện tham khảo đi.=))=))=))=))=))=))=))=))=))=))=))=))=))


----------



## nhuly (16 Tháng sáu 2015)

ngabp đã viết:


> Chỗ mình nói đó mấy bạn. Đang có chương trình khuyến mãi bắn lasik gì đó. Các bạn đến bệnh viện tham khảo đi.=))=))=))=))=))=))=))=))=))=))=))=))=))


Ok để mai nhuly đi với mẹ đến coi sao


----------



## ongty (16 Tháng sáu 2015)

ngabp đã viết:


> Chỗ mình nói đó mấy bạn. Đang có chương trình khuyến mãi bắn lasik gì đó. Các bạn đến bệnh viện tham khảo đi.=))=))=))=))=))=))=))=))=))=))=))=))=))


CHƯƠNG TRÌNH LASIK HÈ 2015 CHI PHÍ 0 ĐỔNG[DOUBLEPOST=1434422728][/DOUBLEPOST]





ongty đã viết:


> CHƯƠNG TRÌNH LASIK HÈ 2015 CHI PHÍ 0 ĐỔNG


DÀNH CHO CÁC BẠN SINH VIÊN CHƯA CÓ TÀI CHÍNH CAO MÀ CÓ NHU CẦU BẮN MẮT LASIK


----------



## mifa (16 Tháng sáu 2015)

ongty đã viết:


> CHƯƠNG TRÌNH LASIK HÈ 2015 CHI PHÍ 0 ĐỔNG[DOUBLEPOST=1434422728][/DOUBLEPOST]
> DÀNH CHO CÁC BẠN SINH VIÊN CHƯA CÓ TÀI CHÍNH CAO MÀ CÓ NHU CẦU BẮN MẮT LASIK


Mifa đánh giá cao chương trình giúp cho các bạn sinh viên tài chính không cao có thể có đôi mắt sáng đẹp. Mà nếu mifa không phải sinh viên thì có được ưu đãi như vậy hok ong tỵ ?


----------



## nhuly (17 Tháng sáu 2015)

mifa đã viết:


> Nó ở đâu vậy ????????????????????????????????/


360 Điện Biên Phủ P11, Q10, TP.HCM( gần bệnh vện Bình Dân) đó Mifa


----------



## Vinakissvietnam (17 Tháng sáu 2015)

Bị cận gặp trời mưa tội thật.


----------



## ongty (17 Tháng sáu 2015)

Vinakissvietnam đã viết:


> Bị cận gặp trời mưa tội thật.


Cận gặp trời mưa chạy nguy hiểm thấy mồ! Chạy xe mà tức quá trời lun[DOUBLEPOST=1434510453][/DOUBLEPOST]





zinhvinh đã viết:


> Ở Bệnh viện mắt KTC Phương Nam 360 Điện Biên Phủ P11, Q10, TP.HCM đó Nhuly


Nhuly hẹn Ong ty di chung di cho vui


----------



## zinhvinh (17 Tháng sáu 2015)

ongty đã viết:


> Cận gặp trời mưa chạy nguy hiểm thấy mồ! Chạy xe mà tức quá trời lun[DOUBLEPOST=1434510453][/DOUBLEPOST]
> Nhuly hẹn Ong ty di chung di cho vui


Hẹn mình đi với haha


----------



## mifa (17 Tháng sáu 2015)

zinhvinh đã viết:


> Hẹn mình đi với haha


Cho Mifa 1 vé nha chị em


----------



## mebemeo (17 Tháng sáu 2015)

ngabp đã viết:


> Chỗ mình nói đó mấy bạn. Đang có chương trình khuyến mãi bắn lasik gì đó. Các bạn đến bệnh viện tham khảo đi.=))=))=))=))=))=))=))=))=))=))=))=))=))


Uh thấy mấy bạn nói vậy qua xem thử coi sao. Có ai muốn đi với mèo mập lười hok ta??


----------



## nhuly (18 Tháng sáu 2015)

ongty đã viết:


> Cận gặp trời mưa chạy nguy hiểm thấy mồ! Chạy xe mà tức quá trời lun[DOUBLEPOST=1434510453][/DOUBLEPOST]
> Nhuly hẹn Ong ty di chung di cho vui


Ok Có hẹn ngày giờ gặp rồi đến 360 Điện Biên Phủ nha


----------



## mifa (18 Tháng sáu 2015)

nhuly đã viết:


> Ok Có hẹn ngày giờ gặp rồi đến 360 Điện Biên Phủ nha


Hôm nào kìa hay ngày mai đi đi!


----------



## ngabp (18 Tháng sáu 2015)

mifa đã viết:


> Hôm nào kìa hay ngày mai đi đi!


Rồi sao chị em. Ngày mai có lên 360 Điện Biên Phủ P11, Q10, TP.HCM


----------



## zinhvinh (18 Tháng sáu 2015)

ngabp đã viết:


> Rồi sao chị em. Ngày mai có lên 360 Điện Biên Phủ P11, Q10, TP.HCM


Có đi hông vậy đi thì tui đi với nè. Đi coi cho biết haha


----------



## zinhvinh (18 Tháng sáu 2015)

mebemeo đã viết:


> Uh thấy mấy bạn nói vậy qua xem thử coi sao. Có ai muốn đi với mèo mập lười hok ta??


Có em đây chị mèo mập lười lười!


----------



## nhuly (19 Tháng sáu 2015)

zinhvinh đã viết:


> Có em đây chị mèo mập lười lười!


alo Tất cả ngày mai đúng 8h thứ 7 ngày 20/06/2015 hẹn gặp các bạn ngay cổng Bệnh Viện Mắt Phương Nam địa chỉ 360 Điện Biên Phủ P11, Q10, TP.HCM nha. Chúc mọi người 1 ngày thứ 6 làm việc vui vẻ!@@


----------



## ongty (19 Tháng sáu 2015)

nhuly đã viết:


> alo Tất cả ngày mai đúng 8h thứ 7 ngày 20/06/2015 hẹn gặp các bạn ngay cổng Bệnh Viện Mắt Phương Nam địa chỉ 360 Điện Biên Phủ P11, Q10, TP.HCM nha. Chúc mọi người 1 ngày thứ 6 làm việc vui vẻ!@@


Ok Nhuly Ong ty ung ho hai tay hai chan luon


----------



## mifa (22 Tháng sáu 2015)

ongty đã viết:


> Ok Nhuly Ong ty ung ho hai tay hai chan luon


Đi xong qua tuần mới rồi mọi người thấy ok hok vậy ?


----------



## savi1111 (23 Tháng sáu 2015)

cận 10độ cờ à? Nặng thật đó. Bạn nên đi mổ mắt đi nhé!


----------



## ngabp (26 Tháng sáu 2015)

savi1111 đã viết:


> cận 10độ cờ à? Nặng thật đó. Bạn nên đi mổ mắt đi nhé!


Uh Đi bắn đi bạn nặng quá đi ah! Ra đường mà rớt kính thì tiêu luôn!


----------



## mifa (26 Tháng sáu 2015)

ngabp đã viết:


> Uh Đi bắn đi bạn nặng quá đi ah! Ra đường mà rớt kính thì tiêu luôn!


Đến Bệnh Viện Mắt Phương Nam đi bạn! Chỗ đó hôm bữa Mifa qua rồi ok lắm!
360 Điện Biên Phủ P11, Q10, TP.HCM


----------



## tomandjerry4 (6 Tháng bảy 2015)

Cận 10 độ cơ à? Cận nặng thế. Thôi đi bắn mắt đi bạn ạ! Nhưng bắn mắt rồi phải giữ gìn cẩn thận nhé! Ko dễ mắc lại lắm


----------

